# A Sad Sight



## Blake Bowden (Nov 10, 2008)

As many of you know, I'm a huge proponent of having my fellow Brothers visit other lodges, especially rural ones. Tonight I decided to travel to Prairie Lea Masonic Lodge #114 in Fentress, TX.







As you can see, the building is very old and the Lodge only has 28 members total. I hopped in the truck and headed that way, but was sad to see that there were only 4 people there. As I sat in the old wooden chair, they began to describe the condition the Lodge is in, not physically, but membership. There was an elderly gentleman that came up to me with a warm grin, and said "My father was raised in this Lodge many years ago". It's such a shame. I've stated numerous times that Freemasonry is going to bottom out soon if action is not taken. These HISTORIC rual Lodges are dying off. When you see a Lodge that has been around for 130+ on the brink of extinction it brings a profound sense of urgency to our Brotherhood. As I sat in that old building, I looked around at the walls, ceiling, chairs, tables and wondered how many nervous EA's, Worshipful Masters, and rituals they have seen. I'm just frustrated at the complacency and business as usual in Texas Freemasonry. The next generation needs to break loose and bring DRASTIC change, not to the rituals or work but on the outside. We are here because we love the craft, but HOW do we make it so others want to join? What are we, as Texas Masons, doing wrong? What would you suggest to the powers that be to change things? Let the discussion begin...


----------



## js4253 (Nov 10, 2008)

Fentress is such a small community.  I'm sure they have very few petitions submitted.  I'll bet right down the road in San Marcos they have lots of new petitions.  There are just more people in the pool of potential members. I pray they survive.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 10, 2008)

I think that this problem in rural areas will be hard to fix.  Masonry is undergoing a revival of sorts, but the rural areas will be the last to feel it.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 11, 2008)

As I sat in Lodge last night I saw the small numbers we had at Community #1201.  Not that we dont have members but that not alot are active.  We were told by our WM that we are allowed to "invite" men who we feel would make great candidates.  I agree with this whole heartedly but know that many of the older Brothers may not.


----------



## TexMass (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is an excerpt from the GL of MA quarterly communication in September of '08.

_The North American Conference of Grand Masters reported that in 2007, only three jurisdictions had a net gain in membership: Delaware, which grew by 16 members; New Brunswick and Labrador, which grew by 18 new members; and the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts, which had a net gain of 604 new members. The Grand Master highlighted the fact this was a particularly relevant number because we did not hold a One-Day Class, or have any other type of special membership programs during the year. _

MA has been criticized for their "in your face" approach with advertising and establishing Masonic Ambassadors to speak for the lodge to the public.  Our screening process has not changed and they must make their request of their own free will and accord.  All they do up here is take every opportunity to educate the public about Freemasonry.  It appears to be working.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 11, 2008)

I like what Mass is doing.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 11, 2008)

I love that. I had told some of my friends that I was a Mason and they were like.. "So.. your not Catholic anymore?" , " Is that like Scientology?", "So your in a club with a bunch of guys? Sounds kinda ....?" And that one coming from a frat boy.  The point Im trying to make is that, people dont even know what Freemasonry is, so how could they even petition? I think ads are an extremley great idea.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 11, 2008)

I think we're at a point where drastic changes need to take place. I know that 2b1ask1 has been a nifty catch phrase, but come on it's not working. We should seek out good men for membership. They still have to Petition, voted on, and learn the work. 

1. Better Grand Lodge Website. I mean balls to the wall cutting edge featuring informational videos featuring YOUNG people. Throw some flash animation, debunk myths, i dunno...starting to ramble now...

2. Commercials, yeah it's out there, but if Mass can do it why can't Texas for crying out!

3. Throw out the whole 2b1ask1 thought process

4. Give Masons the tools so they can go out and inform people what we're all about. And please no 1950's era stuff.

5. Every Master Mason should have a petition available. I have 5 in my truck! You never know when the opportunity may arise!

6. Print off some Greeting Cards and send them to Brothers who haven't been to lodge, or are unable to. Make a Brother feel like he's still one.

7. Advertise the Raising of Master Masons. Heck, the Lions and Rotary have their member's in the paper.

8. Lift the time restrictions on the EA and FC. If a Brother wants to be an EA, FC or MM indefinitely, let him. It will only help encourage him to learn the work when it's convineint for him.

9. Visit neighboring Lodges. You'd be surprised at the warm welcome you'll receive! Go out to the rual Lodges, support them!

10. For the rual Lodges, you're gonna have to get off your but and make your precsense known. You have to be PROACTIVE in the community. Your only goal shouldn't be 1 day a month to open and close lodge.

11. MAKE FREEMASONRY FREAKIN FUN! Have a family day at the Lodge! Hey, Super Bowl is coming up, why not throw a Super Bowl party at the Lodge? What a great opportunity to invite Non Masons! Why not have a Masonic Camping weekend? Why not? It's so simple!

12. Have an open house, especially the rual lodges. I bet more of the citizens do not even know there IS a masonic lodge in their town, much less know what the heck we're about.

13. Have fundraisers that people actually want to participate in. Raffles go so far, but I like Wharton Lodge's BBQ Cookoff. Great idea and yes, the food was to die for.

14. Have some nice polo or dress shirts printed up! A nice looking shirt with the S&C along with the Lodge information looks slick! Be sure to wear it for fundraisers or public events.

15. Make sure those EA's and FC's that haven't been active in awhile know they can now attend Lodge!

I dunno, I could go on..lol


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 11, 2008)

Well said Blake.  All valid.


----------



## Joey (Nov 11, 2008)

tcshelton said:


> well said blake.  All valid.



amen!


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rural Lodges are suffering the worse because when they were at their strongest their members where men that where pillars of the community, the Mayor, Sheriff, etc.  Now small town lodges aren't attracting those men, and hence are suffering more because those pillars aren't so quick to join for various reasons.

Still, Blake’s rant has inspired another thread.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 12, 2008)

Many of the rural Lodges that I have knowledge of became complacent. They quit working to attract new members and quit being visible in the community. Basically, they got old & lazy. A Lodge MUST constantly do the things that attract new members and then MUST keep those new members busy & involved with the Lodge in order to grow & prosper.


----------



## Joey (Nov 12, 2008)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Many of the rural Lodges that I have knowledge of became complacent. They quit working to attract new members and quit being visible in the community. Basically, they got old & lazy. *A Lodge MUST constantly do the things that attract new members and then MUST keep those new members busy & involved with the Lodge in order to grow & prosper.*



*I agree 110% because if they don't know you are there then how do expect to gain new membership?*


----------



## owls84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I agree with all of the points you make Bro. Blake. There are a lot of the GL rules that I personally believe are out dated. I think Texas MUST get into the internet world. (Our new site will be unveiled Sun.) We absolutely have to start teaching the public about Masonry. Every person that I know that has taken 10 minutes to research the Fraternity has really been intrigued and that is all it takes. That being said I think that for a while we were pushing people through so people that became Masons really couldn't spread the word. If we start teaching true Masonry again then members will start to talk about it again. When they do others will hear. Then they will become interested and thatâ€™s how we do it. I think that for some time it was just a place to go hang out but as (I hope) most of you know, it is a life style. It shouldn't be something that is hidden. You should be proud to be a Mason. I know it is very rare that I can go one day without discussing Masonry with someone. I just think we need to start at our Lodges first. Letâ€™s make sure we are teaching Masonry and spreading light at each meeting. These things are far too important to just be reading minutes and paying bills. We take 10-15 minutes at the end and do an educational piece on Masonry. But letâ€™s start locally then GL will have to take notice and follow.
As for the rural Lodges I am with Bro. Tom, it is going to be hard to help these guys with membership. I hope to see a Lodge Outreach Program in place where some of the larger Lodges take care of these places. Bro. Grand Secretary Tom Guest said it best â€œWe need the light the small Lodges put off.â€ Some of these Lodges are teaching some of the best lessons Masonry can teach but struggle because their town struggles. But I think we as Masons need to do what we can to help keep these Lodges open regardless if there is a larger Lodge in that county. (wow two rants in a day, I think you all can notice I am excited again about the craft)


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2008)

The 3D Poker Champ has a point we need to talk about it with everybody that will listen. Most Worshipful Elmer Murphy said Masons should wear the S&C everyday to show the world he is a Mason and alot of times this can be a conversation starter. I think some really snappy advertising with a gen x and gen y kick to it is in desperate need to jolt Masonry back to the light but I often wonder who is going to do it if we do not. We need to start with GL law and scower that sucker to find out what we can and cannot advertise then pool our money and buy a bill board or send out 100,000 mailers buy some radio time the options are endless we just gotta get off our duffs and do it. I know many of us will donate money for a good cause.


----------



## TexMass (Nov 14, 2008)

Uh..excuse me..have you seen my Grand Lodge?


----------



## TexMass (Nov 14, 2008)

TexMass said:


> Uh..excuse me..have you seen my Grand Lodge?




I love the talk from the Brothers regarding this issue.  The question to me is, will the Grand Lodge listen to the "newer" Masons and start an awareness program to educate the public or will they just ignore it because they never did it that way before.  Grand Lodge always reminds us that they are here for us yet we don't seem to get them out in front on new ideas.  If enough Masons say they should do something to educate the public then maybe they'll listen.  Otherwise you might be recognized as a radical.  The GM of MA says that the world is waching MA regarding their ad programs.  If we continue to do well and have positive gains then maybe some of the "old timers" will give in and start something to get the face of Masonry out there.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 14, 2008)

_The 3D Poker Champ has a point_

LOL!  An out reach program can work, I just don't want to have these small town lodges close, or be taken over by a bunch of city slickers, much like myself.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 14, 2008)

TexMass said:


> The question to me is, will the Grand Lodge listen to the "newer" Masons and start an awareness program to educate the public or will they just ignore it because they never did it that way before.



I understand where you are coming from here, but I am hearing two different things going on.  One hand is saying that Grand Lodge needs to back off and let lodges handle their own business, while the other hand is saying that Grand Lodge needs to help lodges with new programs.  

Fact is, Grand Lodge doesn't have the money it used to.  Grand Lodge has developed too many programs that rarely get used when they should.  They already have the Lodge Assistance Mentor Program, which can help cover this, if asked.  My question is:  When are Masons going to become proactive and handle their own problems?  Rural lodges know that they can't keep going the way they are, but there is no cry for help, or no stirring within them to fix problems.  We are not babies in a crib waiting for a diaper change.  We have all the tools we need to fix this problem, just nobody wants to take the initiative to fix it.


----------



## TexMass (Nov 14, 2008)

I think one of the earlier post mentioned it by saying we should find out what we can and can't do according to GL.  Open houses do work if they are promoted in the media.  There is nothing wrong with advertising.  Remember, in MA they still have to ask and the ads pretty much say that.  The whole object is to get the public curious enough that they come down to find out what it's all about.  It's a start.

Someone mentioned a newer GL web site.  I agree.  It was just a few years ago that the web site changed every year with the new GM.  Some were great some were ok but it always made you go back to see what was new.  Now the only thing that changes is the GM's picture and address.  It's time to update.  The GL of MA is in the process of changing their web site again.  they plan to make significant changes every two years..


----------



## TexMass (Nov 14, 2008)

rhitland said:


> I think some really snappy advertising with a gen x and gen y kick to it is in desperate need to jolt Masonry back to the light but I often wonder who is going to do it if we do not.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 15, 2008)

TEN MASTER MASONS

Author Unknown

Ten Master Masons, happy, doing fine;
One listened to a rumor, then there were nine.

Nine Master Masons, faithful, never late;
One didn't like the "Master," then there were eight.

Eight Master Masons, on their way to heaven;
One joined too many clubs, then there were seven.

Seven Master Masons, life dealt some hard licks;
One grew discouraged, then there were six.

Six Master Masons, all very much alive;
One lost his interest, then there were five.

Five Master Masons, wishing there were more;
Got into a great dispute, then there were four.

Four Master Masons, busy as could be;
One didn't like the programs, then there were three.

Three Master Masons, was one of them you?
One grew tired of all the work, then there were two.

Two Master Masons with so much to be done;
One said "What's the use," then there was one.

One Master Mason, found a brother -- true!
Brought him to the Lodge, then there were two.

Two Master Masons didn't find work a bore;
Each brought another, then there were four.

Four Master Masons saved their Lodges fate;
By showing others kindness, then there were eight.

Eight Master Masons, loving their Lodges bright sheen;
Talked so much about it, they soon counted sixteen.

Sixteen Master Masons, to their obligations true;
Were pleased when their number went to thirty-two.

So we can't put our troubles at the Lodges door;
It's our fault for harming the Lodge we adore.

Don't fuss about the programs or the "Master" in the East;
Keep your obligation by serving even the very least.


----------



## Joey (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice Bro. Wyndell


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 27, 2008)

Things are vibrant in our lodge, in spite of several other lodges in the same community.

Rural lodges in the vicinity are hurting though.  


I agree with wearing jewelry, being receptive to questions, etc.  However, in conjunction with that visibility we should be _setting an example_ within our communities.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

membership is cyclical, communities & populations shift, lodges will go dark, dues will go up.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

nice poem wingnut..read that same one in lodge not long back.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 26, 2009)

Being in an older rural Lodge, I am in the middle of this very thing. I have seen many show up when my degrees were being put on, and then on stated meetings, the number dropped drastically. I was the last new Brother to come in, and that has been over a year now. Our attendance has been low, but at times has jumped a little. This site has given me MUCH information, and ideas to bring up. Our monthly pancake breakfast has helped some. We are planning a car wash put on by our daughters (hopefully getting the attention of some of the younger males...), and a couple of dinners in the works. I still want to see us have a special dinner for our Widows, and an Open House. Last weekend, Bro. Doug Mandrell and I showed up at the building to do a little cleanup. We ended up taking the G from over the door, and rebuilding it. It is a Blue lighted sign which is on anytime the Lodge is open. This was supposed to be a small cleanup, but took all day. We really did not know what this little project would do, but that evening, we returned to see the lighted sign after dark, and had several members come by as they heard someone was there doing some work. People from the community stopped to see what the commotion was about, as well as the VERY BRIGHT light shining across and down the street in all directions. Now, I have no idea as the whether or not this will bring anyone to us, but I can assure you they will not have a trouble finding the door!! These are some of the projects that will get attention all around, and there are many other ways to get it going. I was S.D. last year, and J.W. this year. I am in no way trying to take anything over, but there are a small few of us who want this Lodge to be like it was some 15-20 years ago. We won't know if it is possible if we don't try. No one has actually stepped up to do these things for some reason in the past. Bro. Doug has just returned to the Lodge after many years of being away from here, and has the enthusiasm I have. We have the "Blessing" of the Brethren to do what we feel is needed to help the Lodge, but now we are trying to find a way to get them to come on out and help, or start some of theri own projects. I still have an emotional feeling when I look at the Alter, and see the very worn leather covered kneeling pad, and think of all the many who have gone this way before me.....


----------



## Jamesb (Jul 27, 2009)

This may be a law question, but is it possible to allow masons to state what they do for a living; say in the lodges phone book?  My point is, if I can give business to a brother I would.  I am not taking about the abuse that could be, from something like this, but the benefit.
I heard some rumors of why the TX GL doesn't allow it, but there could be some potential in allowing something like this, if it were handled properly.


----------



## Jamesb (Jul 27, 2009)

To tie the thread and my post...my grandfather always told me that he would only purchase a car from his brother.  I never understood that until I became a mason (my Grandfathers brother died when he was 10yrs old)  I would rather have a brother work on my house, car etc...becuase I know his obligation etc.  I don't know maybe I am just rambling.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 27, 2009)

there is a web site for just that purpose brother to brother or somethihng like that... good idea.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't seen anything prohibiting it.


----------



## Jamesb (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just thinking that if we could let brothers know what we do for careers, then this would also help the lodge.  Now bear in mind I am not talking about a brother coming in and soliciting.  Just the opposite, we would not be allowed to contact brothers to increase our business connections, but a brother could contact you.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 27, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool idea. There may be a way we could put a directory on the Forum for this purpose.


----------



## Jamesb (Jul 28, 2009)

That would be sweet


----------



## JTM (Jul 29, 2009)

i got into this thread a bit too late.  either way:






It must have been like this in the early 1800s when tons and tons of lodges were dying.  The cycle continues.


----------



## LRG (Jul 29, 2009)

Jamesb said:


> To tie the thread and my post...my grandfather always told me that he would only purchase a car from his brother. I never understood that until I became a mason (my Grandfathers brother died when he was 10yrs old) I would rather have a brother work on my house, car etc...becuase I know his obligation etc. I don't know maybe I am just rambling.


 
I second that.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 29, 2009)

10. For the rual Lodges, you're gonna have to get off your but and make your precsense known. You have to be PROACTIVE in the community. Your only goal shouldn't be 1 day a month to open and close lodge.

11. MAKE FREEMASONRY FREAKIN FUN! Have a family day at the Lodge! Hey, Super Bowl is coming up, why not throw a Super Bowl party at the Lodge? What a great opportunity to invite Non Masons! Why not have a Masonic Camping weekend? Why not? It's so simple!

12. Have an open house, especially the rual lodges. I bet more of the citizens do not even know there IS a masonic lodge in their town, much less know what the heck we're about.

13. Have fundraisers that people actually want to participate in. Raffles go so far, but I like Wharton Lodge's BBQ Cookoff. Great idea and yes, the food was to die for.

14. Have some nice polo or dress shirts printed up! A nice looking shirt with the S&C along with the Lodge information looks slick! Be sure to wear it for fundraisers or public events.

15. Make sure those EA's and FC's that haven't been active in awhile know they can now attend Lodge!

I dunno, I could go on..lol[/QUOTE]

I especially like items 10-15. Which ones of these has your lodge tried? Which ones have had the most success? What are the biggest problems, if any, have you had to overcome? I really like #11.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 31, 2009)

Jamesb said:


> I was just thinking that if we could let brothers know what we do for careers, then this would also help the lodge.  Now bear in mind I am not talking about a brother coming in and soliciting.  Just the opposite, we would not be allowed to contact brothers to increase our business connections, but a brother could contact you.



A Masonic Business Directory WILL be up soon. Just working out the bugs...


----------



## owls84 (Jul 31, 2009)

My question is, Should this not be a job for the Masonic Service Bureau? I mean everyone I go to it is nothing more than an opportunity for people to get up and say all their titles and such. Should these meetings be better served by taking Lodges in their district and helping clean them up? 

I have asked this question around and have received answers like "It costs too much money and the MSB just don't have any." Well what if they did fund raisers like a Lodge does. Just sad that we have the resources but just don't use them to their fullest.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 31, 2009)

Bro. Chris Hodapp wrote this article some time ago. I think all lodges should seriously consider these points:

Ideas For Worshipful Masters by:
Chris Hodapp, PM, Broad Ripple Lodge #643 
Originally published in 2002,

"So here are some of the things we have done over the last few years at Broad Ripple Lodge, some of which were started by PGM Roger Van Gorden, our Master in 2000. Bear in mind that most of these suggestions are not original."

"Let me reiterate: our PMs and general membership have left us alone to have our way with the place, and the PMs and older members who regularly participate have been totally supportive of us. We have NOT had to deal with sideline insurrections over ANYTHING we have tried. I have heard horror stories from other Masters, and I am releived to say I have none."

1. ALL Stated Meetings were Table Lodges for a year.

2. Redecorated Lobby and entry area. (Ratty furniture, no art, and accessories from when Truman was president make a terrible first impression on potential new members. If you think it's ugly, how will a new member see it? If you don't know, ASK YOUR WIFE!)

3. Landscaped front yard. (Ours was full of rocks and overgrown shrubs.). If your building looks tired, unkempt and decayed, what does that say about Freemasonry to a potential new member? What does it say about your own pride of membership?

4. Professionalized look of website and kept it up to date. If a potential member sees that your site is dated 1997 and none of the hyperlinks work, they'll move on.

5. Monthly Trestle Board with photos. Make Lodge look fun, and if they don't come, they're missing great experiences.

6. Stopped charging for meals, including Thanksgiving. Catered or convenience food rather than the same few brothers chained to the kitchen. They will burn out.

7. Added stereo system and big screen TV to dining room. (Football and basketball nights next year after Craft practice. Make Lodge a place to hang around in, not eat, meet and flee)

8. Purchased motorized stairclimbers to assist our older members (we have lots of steps)

9. Started Masonic Angel Fund for local kids (see our website for details)

10. Made $100 donation to Masonic Home Foundation for every month a member (or members) died.

11. Poinsettias hand delivered to Lodge Widows at Christmastime by Master. They'll love you forever. Get them on your side and their grandson may join.

12. Started Annual Chili Cook-Off with permanent trophy at Lodge. The noisier the rivalry gets, the better. Encourage outlandish claims and bragging rights...

13. Presented Lifetime Achievement Award to older member 64 years a Mason who comes to every meeting and degree. These men built our Lodges. Acknowledge their achievements publicly.

14. Insisted on post-meeting gathering at local tavern for members, spouses, friends. Do NOT hang out in the parking lot of the Lodge *****ing after meetings. That's not how to forge new friendships.

15. Regular dialogue with OES Matron. Kept them involved in our public events.

16. Sought out degree help from other Lodges. Liberal use of honorary memberships for regular visiting helpers.

17. If you are a young Master who does not know all ritual for all degrees, learn ONE of them well, and have your Wardens do the same for the other two. Performing a smaller number of parts well is more important than stumbling through many of them badly. Do NOT get pressured into doing more than you are able by the "In MY year you had to know all of these degrees" crowd. If they know it all, ask THEM to take a part. Remember: a man gets to hear each of his degrees for the first time ONLY ONCE. If you can't do it properly with feeling and meaning, GET SOMEONE WHO CAN.

18. Joint Lodge picnic with other Lodges

19. Let a Lodge from a Temple that goes dark in summer hold Craft practice at our place. Joined in with them.

20. Dramatically expanded library. Write book reviews of new ones and promote it in your Trestle Board.

21. Started book exchange open to everyone in Lodge family. Bookshelf in the dining room.

22. Officers chairs left empty for two years rather than push new members into them immediately.

23. Make sure Lodge name is seen out in the community. Business cards, pins, jackets with S&C and Lodge name, who to contact for info on door of Lodge along with web address. If the building is closed, how will a new man find someone to ask?

24. Extend invitations to Prince Hall Lodges for visits. Current leadership within Prince Hall Masonry in Indiana requires that the PHA Lodge get permission to visit from their Grand master, so check with the Master of the PHA Lodge you contact for their latest rulings on this matter. (NOTE: In 2004, we assisted a group of PHA lodges with their annual Thanksgiving Dinner for the poor, and in 2005, we made Indiana Masonic history by conferring the Master Mason degree on two Prince Hall candidates.

25. Always keep petitions in your car. Let me say that again: Always keep petitions in your car.

26. If 200 members stay away, get new ones who won't! If only seven show up, have fun with each other.

27. Made up a new member's notebook, containing:

- Introduction to Lodge etiquette
- Lodge history
- List of Masonic websites, research, recommended book list
- Lodge directory of all members, their addresses and phone numbers. 
- Introduction to Freemasonry for a Mason's lady 
- List of all Lodge widows
- List of all Lodge Committees
- List of area lodges to visit
- Lodge By-Laws.
- Brochures from the York Rite, Scottish Rite & Shrine - not petitions from them (discourage joining them for 1 year).
- Our Lodge Masonic Angel Fund brochure
- The latest Lodge Trestle Board (newsletter)
- Three petitions and Grand Lodge Masonic brochures and DVD
- Masonic License Plate form

28. Freemasonry IS NOT RITUAL. If you can do all parts flawlessly, yet never have candidates and no one comes to meetings, how will the ritual save your Lodge?

29. Plan with your Wardens so there is continuity for years to come - stop reinventing the wheel every year. Do NOT hide good ideas from your Master so you can claim victory during your year. Do NOT pass on problems to the next Master. Solve them now!


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 31, 2009)

Check out this link:

The Masonic Renewal Committee of the Conference of Grand Masters of North America


----------



## JBD (Jul 31, 2009)

I have visited lodges both urban and rural in Texas.  I have visited same in AR and AL.
I am reading through this and seeing the GL taking a good finger pointing from many of the posters.  Enough already.  

This situation was not caused by GL; it was not caused by one or another body or lodge or Grand anything.  It was caused by Masons.  Tom made a good point - he said he was going to scour the GL Laws - that is what needs to be done - but only as a starting point.

All of us have something to provide our Lodges, other Lodges, the GL and Masonry in general.  WE just have to do it, quit talking, quit bellyaching and DO IT.

Ask Tom and Rhit and a few others here what can happen when you just say - its our job, we are taking it on - they are shining examples of what can go right.  The Bible speaks of "teaching for doctrine the commandments of men", in the corporate world, I have seen in my years, numerous companies stagnated with "that's against ______(policy, the law, the directive, the bosses wishes)" when none of that was true.  It was simply people teaching their commandments, either benignly or not, to preserve that which they understood.  I think the same is true in our Fraternity.

There are plenty of older Masons (both in terms of years and years in Masonry) who do not fit the mold you are talking about.  You need to search them out for advice and let them guide you past the mine fields and deal with their contemporaries for you.  If your lodge needs a website, build it, don't publish without the WM approval and make sure it is in the guidelines for GL.  If the plants need trimming, trim them, if the building needs painting bring it up in Lodge and be the first to volunteer and the one to coordinate it.

There are Lodges out there in rural areas that survive because they are relevant to the community.  There are a good many of them.  You do not have to put on the fish fry/BBQ cookoff, chili cookoff or what not to participate in it as a Lodge.You also have to remember what sells in Plano, Ft Worth, Alamo Heights, or Galena Park may not sell in Iraan, Lipan, Kerens or Shamrock - each Lodge needs to develop their own plan.  Each needs to develop their own place in their community.

I also agree that we MUST be wearing our S&C or other emblems as much as possible - it doesn't hurt and it does help - real conversation starter.  Just remember if you are wearing them, have them on your car or home or head - you have taken on the responsbility of all us to exhibit true Masonic images in our words, deeds and driving habits.

If you are approached with the "my Dad/Uncle/Grandfather was Mason" thing, the correct answer it NOT - "Oh, really, thats neat/cool or whatever other answer my come to mind.  The CORRECT answer is a question.  The CORRECT answer is "well then why aren't you?"  You did not ask them to be a Mason - no violation of tradition or GL law, but you do now have a opporunity to follow up their response of "I dunno, just never got around to it" or "I dunno" with "Here (as you reach in your stash to grab a petition), let me help you fix that.  Or some such exchange.

Bottom line?  Quit complaining, quit saying the old guys/GL law or something else is stopping you.  What is stopping you is you.

OK, anyone know where I can find the /rantoff button?


----------



## owls84 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is my take though Brother, I have made efforts to put in place a committee that looks to take after Lodges like this. But how can I look after Lodges Like this when my lodge has problems of their own? We have services in place where things like this could be corrected but we have gone so far from the meaning of groups or committees everyone forgot the purpose of being there. 

When you hear me say something about GL it isn't because it is their fault for the issue but if you take a step back and see that there are lots of lodges in this same shape should you know say "if it is one or two I understand but this is probably 50+ lodges out there." Does our laws not say that it is for the DDGM to report the condition of the Lodge to the GM during his visitation report? Why do you think our Brothers put this in there?

As far as the "old" guys taking the blame I don't agree with that but you also have to understand that several of the "younger" members myself included have witnessed the "old" guys hit the East and grab a rocker. They are no longer active and have the additude "I have paid my dues." What I am seeing though throughout Masonry in Texas is a renewed spark and Masons ARE taking more of an active roll. All I am saying is why do we continue to spin our wheels with ineffective programs and organizations that don't do what they were intended to do. You can not tell me that if you looked at Masonry in Texas as a business and you the owner that you would be happy with your employees. 

Now that being said, since we do not have effective organizations and things of that nature it is OUR responsability as Masons to help lodges like this out and I agree just sitting and complaining won't help but neither will going to meetings and introducing myself as an officer of a lodge that doesn't do anything but pay bills. It should be a huge Honor to call yourself a Mason and even more to call yourself a Pastmaster and I ask everyone, "do you feel it is right now, if not we need to figure out where we can fit to change it and make it so again. Because I can't change GL that has to come from the "old" guys."


----------



## JBD (Jul 31, 2009)

I cannot disagree with much that you say Brother, the point I am making is that before we remove the mote from our brother's eye, we remove the beam from ours.
One lodge at a time if we have to is how we change things.  Younger guys, younger Masonically and chronologically.  Look what happened in 148 in just a few years.  Look at Panther City and how it has evolved - then look at the aging lodges.  It isn't the GL that is choking them off, it is the members who all took up rocking.

What has happened is that ritualists have taken control and they are more interested in the past than the future.  I think the GM that is in place now is more adminsitrator and builder  and marketer than ritualist - and it shows, he lets the ritualists insure the GL stays true to the Masoni roots, but he provided a spark that is sorely needed.  The question in my mind is will those that follow move to growth, be a visionary or let the ritual be the driving force?

We have a Committee on Work whose specific charge is to preserve the work.  It is but one of the many jobs of the GM.  Just like any corporation, the organization tends to look like the CEO - it is true here as well.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 31, 2009)

I hate to say it but sometimes lodges need to fail.  If the demographics of the community doesnt show any growth or a decent size population to draw members from, it might be better if the lodge merged with another.  Concentrate the resources.  

That said, I hate to see any lodge fail and wish we could help.  I would suggest that the first group to help would be the lodge itself.  They have to want help and be willing to help themselves.  Secondly the DDGM and MWSA.  They are the closest to the issue and may have the combined resources to help.  Not to mention as several of us well know, a good source for Masons that have the fire to help them out, become plural members, help with breathing new life into the lodge.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

blake said:


> As many of you know, I'm a huge proponent of having my fellow Brothers visit other lodges, especially rural ones. Tonight I decided to travel to Prairie Lea Masonic Lodge #114 in Fentress, TX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chalk Mountian Lodge rose from the ashes there is nothing to say this one cannot do the same. I bet if you told a member their to find some REALLY AWESOME Texas history from Prairie Lea Masonic Lodge #114 you could post it Brother Blake and maybe induce a few Brothers to join. You would be surprised what an affilation can do for a lodge.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

wrong thread oops


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 1, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I hate to say it but sometimes lodges need to fail.  If the demographics of the community doesnt show any growth or a decent size population to draw members from, it might be better if the lodge merged with another.  Concentrate the resources.



Sad to say, but I agree 100%


----------



## Luke (Aug 2, 2009)

If people want to know about masonry all they have to do is spend some time on google. Yes I said it. Weather you find the good or the wrong you will find something. This raises questions that can not be confirmed or denied with out the aide of a Freemason. If we would get up off our expletive 's and do something to show everyone else where our lodges are they can get that aide. My brother and I are the only Freemasons in my family (even if he is in a fake lodge). I went to a lodge with out being held by the hand, and not knowing anyone, because I wanted to. 

Do we want instant satisfaction just like the rest of the country? Well too bad! Everything good takes time and effort. I agree with a very low percentage of replies to this thread but the ones I do agree with I really agree with.

Wingnuts posted poem by an unknown author is an excellent example. He also said that sometimes lodges need to fail. I agree because if a lodge fails near me it would motivate me to do anything and everything I could to keep mine going. Not that I wouldn't help another lodge.
cemab4y reposted a list of things each lodge could do. Very helpful. I've printed it and plan to bring it to my next meeting.
JBD stood up for the GL and put the problem back on the individual lodge where it belongs.
Nate C, third page, fifth post down.
Bill_Lins77488, page two, second post
Joey agreeing right after above
TCShelton page two ninth post.
rhitland Gave an awesome suggestion page five eighth post

There are others but now I'm tired and must get some sleep.
The point is don't complain about what someone else could do differently, do what you can do differently and lead by example.

Goodnight brothers.


----------



## JBD (Aug 3, 2009)

Brother Luke - 
I appreciate your EA zeal, but lets wait the time with patience just a little until you have additional light, some experience in the Craft, and learn to temper your language use.  There are things that can be changed, things that should be changed and things that may appear to be illogical but with further understanding you will understand.

Fortunately most of the brothers on here are not the old guard.  They are the new guard, the new face.  They possess technological savy, an understanding the generational differences as want to move the craft forward from where it is in a coordinated, deliberate fashion and not with a shotgun approach.  You have been a Mason about 6 weeks.  Lets wait until you have been a Master Mason six months - in the mean time absorb all the Masonic knowledge you can and understand your journey has only just begun


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 3, 2009)

JBD said:


> Brother Luke -
> I appreciate your EA zeal, but lets wait the time with patience just a little until you have additional light, some experience in the Craft, and learn to temper your language use.  There are things that can be changed, things that should be changed and things that may appear to be illogical but with further understanding you will understand.
> 
> Fortunately most of the brothers on here are not the old guard.  They are the new guard, the new face.  They possess technological savy, an understanding the generational differences as want to move the craft forward from where it is in a coordinated, deliberate fashion and not with a shotgun approach.  You have been a Mason about 6 weeks.  Lets wait until you have been a Master Mason six months - in the mean time absorb all the Masonic knowledge you can and understand your journey has only just begun



Agreed, agreed.

Brother Luke, I agree with all of the same people you posted, but the confrontational approach is unneeded. We're all brethren here and it is best to avoid contention. JBD worded it very well and I think you'd be very happy in the long run if you'd absorb it.


----------



## LRG (Aug 3, 2009)

JBD said:


> I cannot disagree with much that you say Brother, the point I am making is that before we remove the mote from our brother's eye, we remove the beam from ours.
> One lodge at a time if we have to is how we change things. Younger guys, younger Masonically and chronologically. Look what happened in 148 in just a few years. Look at Panther City and how it has evolved - then look at the aging lodges. It isn't the GL that is choking them off, it is the members who all took up rocking.
> 
> What has happened is that ritualists have taken control and they are more interested in the past than the future. I think the GM that is in place now is more adminsitrator and builder and marketer than ritualist - and it shows, he lets the ritualists insure the GL stays true to the Masoni roots, but he provided a spark that is sorely needed. The question in my mind is will those that follow move to growth, be a visionary or let the ritual be the driving force?
> ...


 
Great work brother


----------



## Luke (Aug 3, 2009)

All I was saying, whether I am a young mason or not, is that we don't need to knock on doors or put letters on cars. My intention was not to be taken as confrontational. I was just stating my opinion "lead by example".


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 4, 2009)

Luke said:


> All I was saying, whether I am a young mason or not, is that we don't need to knock on doors or put letters on cars. My intention was not to be taken as confrontational. I was just stating my opinion "lead by example".



Now, this, I whole-heartedly agree with.


----------

